

China state media calls for 'severe punishment' for Google, Apple, US tech firms - darthgoogle
http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/06/04/china-usa-tech-idUSL3N0OL0TT20140604

======
darthgoogle
[http://english.people.com.cn/n/2014/0604/c207959-8736319.htm...](http://english.people.com.cn/n/2014/0604/c207959-8736319.html)

Not good news for Cisco or IBM...

